# trim tabs?



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

will trim tabs help my 15 foot boggy skiff from tilting side to side by weight distribution while running? or are they used just to get on a plain faster?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes. And, Yes. Also help with porpoising and rough water.


----------



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

thx


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

Check out Bennett's SLT manual tabs. Once you get the correct angle they work great and cost $150 a pair. Increased hole shot with minimal bow rise and while running there is no noticeable drag.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

you will lose a couple mph with tabs down. no big deal, just letting you know.


----------

